# John Doe



## Richie

Como se dise "John Doe" o "Jane Doe" en español?

We use this name when we don't know the identity
of whom we are refering to.
Example: If I call the police and tell them that I've been robbed. 
 They would reply, "Can you describe this John Doe for us?"

thanks / gracias


----------



## Chaucer

A ver que creen los demás:

John Doe = Don Fulano (de tal)
Jane Doe = Doña Fulana (de tal)

Un Don Fulano de Tal ofreció un millón de dólares para respaldar una posición
de profesor de matemáticas.

A John Doe offered one million dollars to fund a post for mathematics professor.


----------



## el_novato

Comment:

Fulano.  In México this expression is used without "Don".  Fulano, el fulano, un fulano, the article depend of the context.  Fulano de tal ...  for the female subject is the same: Fulana

If you have more that one Fulano, you can use Fulano, Mengano (fulano 2), Sultano (fulano 3), Perengano (fulano 4), etc.


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Comment:
> 
> Fulano.  In México this expression is used without "Don".  Fulano, el fulano, un fulano, the article depend of the context.  Fulano de tal ...  for the female subject is the same: Fulana
> 
> If you have more that one Fulano, you can use Fulano, Mengano (fulano 2), Sultano (fulano 3), Perengano (fulano 4), etc.





Same here in Argentina!!!! Artrella .


----------



## belén

So this Fulano guy and his relatives were busy travelling around America 

Here in Spain we don't "Don" him, though. Unless he is a very important Fulano. 

Fulana, on the other hand, is another word for "prostitute", so we go directly to Mengana. 

Be


----------



## Philippa

I don't think we don't use 'John Doe' like this in Britain. At least I was very confused once (in my younger days!) in an American film as to who this John character might be!


----------



## paliux

It should be "Juan Nadie", as we use in the translations for films, documents, ...
It is like the name and surname of somebody without an identity.


----------



## Edwin

paliux said:
			
		

> It should be "Juan Nadie", as we use in the translations for films, documents, ...
> It is like the name and surname of somebody without an identity.



In USA English we say Mr So-and-so, which wordreference.com says is Don Fulano de tal.

John Doe on the other hand apparently is actually used in official situations for the name of an unknown person: 

Also from wordreference.com

  US John/Jane Doe, nombre ficticio asignado a una persona de identidad desconocida en un juicio o a un cadáver sin identificar

 From what paliux says Juan Nadie = John Doe.
How about Juana Nadie for unknown women?

Since  John/Jane Doe is US lingo, what does Scotland Yard use for unknown dead bodies?


----------



## belén

Maybe John MacDoe 

Sorry, easy one...


----------



## belén

De todos modos, yo creía que Juan Nadie era como John Nobody, que es una persona que no es nadie en la vida, un loser.
Aquí en España no se como llamarán los forenses (que no foreros) a sus cadáveres sin identificar.


----------



## lauranazario

Richie said:
			
		

> Como se dise "John Doe" o "Jane Doe" en español?
> 
> We use this name when we don't know the identity
> of whom we are refering to.
> Example: If I call the police and tell them that I've been robbed.
> They would reply, "Can you describe this John Doe for us?"



En Puerto Rico usamos el nombre *"Juan del Pueblo"* para indicar a una persona "genérica" o desconocida.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> En Puerto Rico usamos el nombre *"Juan del Pueblo"* para indicar a una persona "genérica" o desconocida.



¡Protesto este ejemplo politicamente incorrecto!
Implica que nosotros de lejos de los pueblos ni merecemos un apodo oficial al morirnos sin carné de identidad.

Muy atentamente,
Juan del Bosque y Prados


----------



## calzetin

Yo nunca he oído "Don" en Fulano

Siempre "Fulano" o "Fulano de tal"

Y luego está "Fulano, Mengano y Zutano que creo que en inglés se dice Tom, Dick and Harry


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ¡Protesto este ejemplo politicamente incorrecto!
> Implica que nosotros de lejos de los pueblos ni merecemos un apodo oficial al morirnos sin carné de identidad.
> 
> Muy atentamente,
> Juan del Bosque y Prados



  Tranquilo Qxu... es sólo una expresión regional, tal vez acá somos más "pueblerinos". 
¡JAMÁS desearía ofenderte ni mucho menos menospreciar tu hermosa gloria bucólica!

Un abrazo isleño,
TLaura


----------



## funnydeal

También "Juan Pérez / Juanito Pérez "


----------



## mi_cielo898

Here in the Philippines, we use "Juan de la Cruz", but here in our province we also use Pulano.


----------



## ACQM

I guess "de la Cruz" is as common in your country as "Pérez" in mine.

and last but not least, a funny one "Melenganico Pérez"


----------



## Darío Anselmo

paliux said:


> It should be "Juan Nadie", as we use in the translations for films, documents, ...


 
Who do you mean by "we"? I have never listened or read it.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Philippa said:


> I don't think we don't use 'John Doe' like this in Britain


 
 I am really eager to know whether such a double negation is common in English. Might anyone help?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Por aquí también se usa _*Juan Pérez*_ en el sentido de *John Doe*.

Atentamente,


----------



## aurilla

Sugiero:  "Fulano / Fulana de Tal"


----------



## Bilma

I have also heard Perico de los Palotes.


----------



## faranji

Me parece que John Doe tiene dos acepciones ligeramente distintas. La primera sería un sujeto desconocido. Lo que en español se diría 'fulano de tal' o en España 'perico el de los palotes'.

Pero tiene un segundo sentido: el ciudadano medio, el hombre de a pie, la personificación del pueblo llano. En inglés también se dice 'Joe Bloggs'. A esto en Venezuela lo llaman 'Juan Bimba'. Sería interesante saber cómo lo llaman en los demás países de habla hispana.


----------



## blnc

Hola foreros!
Estaba alucinando por que nadie pusiera Perico el de los Palotes! Tanto Fulano, Mengano y Zutano y nadie hablaba de Perico... pobrecito, qué triste estará en su casa, que no ha recibido ni una felicitación de año nuevo... 
Nunca lo usará la policía para preguntar cómo era (dirá "¿qué aspecto tenía el individuo?")

El ciudadano de a pie en España creo que no tiene ningún nombre dado, pero si cuentas un chiste dices "Iba Manolo por ahí... " o María, Paco... los nombres más de toda la vida...


Lo de Fulana como prostituta es algo regional. Todos los españoles entenderemos eso si escuchamos "Se fueron de fulanas" o "¡quién era la fulana esa! (esa puta, como insulto, no como actividad económica)" pero si un gallego le dice a otro "estaba en la parada del autobús y se me acercó una fulana para preguntarme la hora" habrá quien entienda una prostituta y habrá quien "una mujer".
Supongo que el machismo de la sociedad que emplea la lengua es el culpable: no es lo mismo ser un zorro (listo, inteligente) que ser una zorra (prostituta); no es lo mismo ser un conejo (rápido en el entendimiento) que una coneja (madre de muchos hijos, pero muchos muchos); no es lo mismo ser un tigre (Graaaau, aunque "oler a tigre" es malo) que ser una tigresa/gata (mujer vulgar: expresión "pelea de gatas" en la puerta de una discoteca, con tirones de pelo e insultos por doquier)

¡Abierta a escuchar muchas más!


----------



## faranji

Mucha gente en España cuando habla de un sujeto cualquiera también dice 'Pepito Pérez'. A mí no me gusta un pelo, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## blnc

Canción:
"Me lo dijo Pérez, que estuvo en Mallorca"

Significado: me lo dijo una persona, pero no una cualquiera. Como si dijeras "me lo dijo Mr. X". El interlocutor (supuestamente) sabe de quién se está hablando.

Faranji, ¿te llamas Jose Pérez?


----------



## Basenjigirl

Darío Anselmo said:


> I am really eager to know whether such a double negation is common in English. Might anyone help?



NO!!! This is incorrect!!!!!


----------



## Mirlo

aurilla said:


> Sugiero: "Fulano / Fulana de Tal"


 
De acuerdo con 'aurilla', "Fulano/Fulana de Tal" es lo que se usa regularmente,
Saludos,


----------



## Keith Hornby

Philippa said:


> I don't think we don't use 'John Doe' like this in Britain. At least I was very confused once (in my younger days!) in an American film as to who this John character might be!


 

He oido que le nombre viene de *D*ead *O*n *E*xamination (muerto cuando se examinaba por el médico). Decimos tambien John Doe algunas veces hoy en día en Inglaterra.

Para identificar un hombre nocional lo llamamos Joe Public o quizás 'the man on the Clapham omnibus' (el hombre que está en el autobus por Clapham). Es un poco arcaico.


----------



## Andie B.

¿Qué tal N.N.? En algunos contextos va, pero no en todos porque no es exactamente equivalente


----------



## Philippa

Philippa said:


> I don't think we don't use 'John Doe' ...





Darío Anselmo said:


> I am really eager to know whether such a double negation is common in English. Might anyone help?





Basenjigirl said:


> NO!!! This is incorrect!!!!!


Sorry, Darío!   Thank you Basenjigirl!
Philippa


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Thank you, beauty


----------



## juliogll

NN o N.N.
Así se dice "John Doe" en Castellano. (¿No Nombre?)

Ejemplos:
En las noticias (periódicos, TV, etc.)
Reportes de la Policía
Autopsias
Personas con amnesia (que no se acuerdan de su nombre, pues...), et.

John Doe NO puede ser Fulano por que John Doe se refiere a una persona cuyo nombre se desconoce.

Además tenemos Fulano, Sutano y Mengano.
Si John Doe es Fulano,
¿Quiénes son Sutano y Mengano?
¿John Tre y John Cuatr?
¡Perdón! Un poco de humor ....


----------



## polli

juliogll said:


> NN o N.N.
> Así se dice "John Doe" en Castellano. (¿No Nombre?)
> 
> Ejemplos:
> En las noticias (periódicos, TV, etc.)
> Reportes de la Policía
> Autopsias
> Personas con amnesia (que no se acuerdan de su nombre, pues...), et.
> 
> John Doe NO puede ser Fulano por que John Doe se refiere a una persona cuyo nombre se desconoce
> 
> Me parece que en este contexto seria *N.N. o persona de identidad desconocida*, más que fulano que es coloquial(en Argentina por lo menos) A los que sugerían ¨Don Nadie¨ no es correcto para este caso, más bien se refiere a alguien sin importancia, sin relevancia que a alguien de quién se desconoce la identidad.
> Saludos


----------



## Eye in the Sky

belén said:


> De todos modos, yo creía que Juan Nadie era como John Nobody, que es una persona que no es nadie en la vida, un loser.
> Aquí en España no se como llamarán los forenses (que no foreros) a sus cadáveres sin identificar.



Los forenses (que no foreros) marcan a los cadáveres sin identificación con las letras nn. Respecto a John Nobody, aquí decimos es un pobre diablo.
En relación a Farangi, aquí usamos todo el tiempo el nombre de Pepito Perez para hablar del hombre del común. 
Julio me hizo reir con su John Doe, Tre(i) y Cuatro(u)!


----------



## shoam

JUAN de los Palotes.


----------



## mullet57

In the US. people often use the name John or Jane Smith when they do not want their true identity known. Of course everyone recognizes this. They are some whose real names are John/Jane Smith and they always have to say “Yes this is my real name”

This is a good explanation of how and why Doe and Wade are used in a legal way, also a list of their equivalents in other countries http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Doe


----------



## JB

Dear Richie,
I hate to beat a subject to death, but you might want to provide context.  It is one thing if you are just asking from general curiosity, something else if you are translating a legal document, a story, etc.  And you did not tell us what you are after
Please read this. 

Having said that, I would add that, f you need even more info than has already been presented here, please give us more context.  
Thanks.


----------



## parhuzam

Darío Anselmo said:


> I am really eager to know whether such a double negation is common in English. Might anyone help?




I don't think so. A double negative is uncommon in English.


But, some have also used... " No, we don't have no bannanas"


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Hola!
Mi respuesta: para el ámbito formal está *N.N.* (de *Nomen Necio* en latín, que en español es: _nombre desconocido_). 

Para lo informal desfilan desde Fulano, Zutano, Mengano y Perencejo (en ese orden si son varios los personajes supuestos o desconocidos) hasta el tal Perico español y el pepito Pérez colombiano. Imagino que cad apaís tendrá su personaje.

No es más. Chao.


----------



## juliogll

Evitap y Polli:
Gracias por los cumplidos.
Esta fue mi primera intervención en este Forum.
¿Por eso me llaman "Junior member"?
Y ¡Qué alivio estar en un Forum "decente e inteligente"!

No sólo captaron el chiste, sino hasta lo mejoraron .....
Muy bien!
Bueno, yo vivo en Royal Oak, Michigan, USA.
Soy Ingeniero Bio-Mecánico, Perito Forense, y entiendo Castellano, Inglés, Francés, Italiano y Portugués ....
Me siento en familia y aquí tienen un amigo ....
Chao.


----------



## Crisbeato

Cuando se refiere a alguien de identidad desconocida se dice que se trata de un "NN", masculino/femenino  que responde a determinadas características físicas. Se usa mucho en el lenguaje forense y policial.


----------



## Breadwork

Puesto que en inglés juríidico se usa John Doe o Jeane Doe (?) para referirse a un actor desconocido, se podría traducir con la formula que se usa en el español legal para el mismo fin. 
En español, para referirse a una persona desconocida se escribe y se dice "NN".


----------



## adyances

el_novato said:


> Comment:
> 
> Fulano.  In México this expression is used without "Don".  Fulano, el fulano, un fulano, the article depend of the context.  Fulano de tal ...  for the female subject is the same: Fulana
> 
> If you have more that one Fulano, you can use Fulano, Mengano (fulano 2), Sultano (fulano 3), Perengano (fulano 4), etc.





jajajajaja...definitivamente.


----------

